# Anfängerfrage - mit Java einen Anruf initiieren ?



## Niteflight (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gedacht ich möchte ein Midlet schreiben welches Zugriff auf das Handy-Telefonbuch hat und dann einen Anruf initiieren kann. 
In diversen Foren habe ich dann gelesen, daß dies nicht möglich sei - Schutz vor Dialern und so.
Damit war das Them eigentlich erledigt. Nun weiss ich aber von einer Firma, die angeboten hat solche ein Tool zu programmieren. Das heisst dann doch, daß es doch möglich sein muss.
Wer weiss mehr darüber ?

Gruss
Niteflight


----------



## Bert Brenner (4. Mai 2005)

Ich würde jetzt auch mal behaupten das das wohl nur gehen würde wenn der Handyhersteller sowas in seine Java API einbauen würde. Ansonsten kann man nicht mal auf das Dateisystem des Handys zugreifen.


----------



## Niteflight (4. Mai 2005)

Recht haste. In dem Nokia-API kann man immerhin schon auf das Telefonbuch zugreifen, auslesen und  manipulieren. Nur hab ich noch nix davon gesehen daß es möglich ist einen Anruf zu starten. Da meine Zeit sehr begrenzt ist und ich nicht schon im Vorfeld dutzende Foren und Tutorials benutzen kann nur um dann festzustellen, daß das was ich mir vorgestellt habe garnicht geht, habe ich diese Frage hier gestellt. Ich brauche deshalb auch nur ein "Jo geht" oder ein "Nö geht nicht". Einlesen tu ich mich dann selbstständig.
Thanks


----------



## BRT006 (9. Mai 2005)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist (fast) nichts unmöglich, sondern nur vom Aufwand abhängig. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern man Midlets signieren kann um analog Applets aus der Sandbox heraus zu kommen. Es müsste natürlich von Handyseite eine Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stehen.

Außerdem gebe ich zu bedenken, dass diese Firma vielleicht auch keine Java-Anwendung im Auge hat, sondern etwas, was direkt auf dem Handy läuft, z.B. auf Symbian OS. Da gibts sicher auch zahlreiche Möglichkeiten.


----------

